# xx 60F Squared xx



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome tanks. Fissidens and Mini pellia are my two favorite plants!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

wow incredible tanks. i love the 2nd one. mind if i ask how you separate the sand and substrate?


----------



## waya81 (Aug 13, 2010)

Beautiful! I want to live in the first one, hehe


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

gnod said:


> wow incredible tanks. i love the 2nd one. mind if i ask how you separate the sand and substrate?


Yes, there is a good way to do this I've found. Take some wire mesh that you'd use to tie moss with, bend it in half, and then slide part of into the soil substrate, creating a little barrier between the sand and soil. Then, just cover with rocks and/or plants and you're set.


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, I love the scape of those tanks!

They look like perfect little shrimp habitats. Like, if I was a shrimp, I'd want to live in one of your tanks. Easily, two of the best shrimp tanks on TPT.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

WOW those look awesome!!! You have awesome shrimps and scapes. 

Throw a Brook Shields in there and you'll have a Blue Lagoon....


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

newportjon said:


> Wow, I love the scape of those tanks!
> 
> They look like perfect little shrimp habitats. Like, if I was a shrimp, I'd want to live in one of your tanks. Easily, two of the best shrimp tanks on TPT.





shrimpnmoss said:


> WOW those look awesome!!! You have awesome shrimps and scapes.
> 
> Throw a Brook Shields in there and you'll have a Blue Lagoon....


Thanks guys! I wish I had something besides my phone to take pictures with because they look a lot better in person I think. On my list. Here is an update. All my CRS/CBS/hybrids are back in the tank, algae gone, high light situation fixed, dwarf hairgrass added for accent.

If anyone is curious how to go about separating soil/sand, then hit me up. I've got it down now.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

hmm, where do you get the metal mesh from? i've been looking around and from what ive found, they're sold in super large quantities...like 10ft by 8ft kinda thing...


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

gnod said:


> hmm, where do you get the metal mesh from? i've been looking around and from what ive found, they're sold in super large quantities...like 10ft by 8ft kinda thing...


You know, I can't remember exactly, but they are actually super common. I think I may have gotten them from EBAY. I know at one point I got some from Aquatic Magic.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You can get smaller SS mesh from Amazon.


----------



## RWalleyTX (Apr 17, 2011)

looks really nice. do you think maybe some branch driftwood would add to it?


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

awesome scapes!!! is that a 24" led light??? what brand is it? and where did you get it??


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

RWalleyTX said:


> looks really nice. do you think maybe some branch driftwood would add to it?


Maybe. Hard to say. There is wood on there right now covered in Peacock moss. 



chris.rivera3 said:


> awesome scapes!!! is that a 24" led light??? what brand is it? and where did you get it??


It is a GroBeam retrofitted with an Archaea housing. http://aquarayusa.com/grobeam.html


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> You can get smaller SS mesh from Amazon.


any idea what spacing is good? i don't want it too small... it's gotta be enough for the light to get through


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

You can just use any kind of metal mesh for the base and then tie the moss down with either string or a more porous, plastic mesh.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

UPDATE to this tank:

This tank now has 6 F1 hybrids and 10 F2/F3 hybrids so down the line I hope to raise some WineReds and Pandas. 

About a month ago I had a hair algae problem. I quarantined all my fauna for a week, dosed with a mild algae killer that used copper as the active ingredient, and the hair algae disappeared and hasn't shown up again. Unfortunately, the fissidens carpet took a small hit and experienced some browning. After a few weeks now though, it's on the mend, and thankfully, turning green again.

Additionally, several of my non-hybrids became berried, one CRS and two CBS so I now have about 30 or so juveniles in the tank and have experienced no losses at all. Everyone seems to be thriving, and I even use CO2 in this 9 gallon nano, albeit at one drop every other second. I use an airstone at night that's set to a timer to counteract that. 

That's pretty much it. I don't even do water changes on this tank but merely add water from burnoff about every third day or so. Super low maintenance tank, and I rarely have to think about it. Once I raised the sand level a little bit, I no longer had to worry about substrate mixing with the sand either. Basically, I have what I was hoping for, and that's an effortless tank with potential big rewards down the line.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

looks amazing! any chance you can post up a video?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

chris.rivera3 said:


> looks amazing! any chance you can post up a video?


Sure, I could do that. Let me throw one together.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I guess I spoke too soon. The 720p on my EVO is usually terrific, but it's not focusing well through the glass for whatever reason. Would have to find a real video camera.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Amazing!!! Explain about your fissidens carpet 


You can call me Bob


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

hopefully you find a real video camera soon...i want to see how great the shimmer effect is with the LED




youjettisonme said:


> Sure, I could do that. Let me throw one together.





youjettisonme said:


> I guess I spoke too soon. The 720p on my EVO is usually terrific, but it's not focusing well through the glass for whatever reason. Would have to find a real video camera.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

orchidman said:


> Amazing!!! Explain about your fissidens carpet
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Well, for the fissidens carpet, I just found someone that was selling 10 2x2 inch pieces of fissidens on mesh and then plopped it down on the substrate. Nothing else to it. For the sand, I just quarantined off the substrate with still more wire mesh and dumped it. 

At this point, once it gets completely green again, I will trim the fissidens, tie it down to new mesh, and then either use it for another scape or sell it. 



chris.rivera3 said:


> hopefully you find a real video camera soon...i want to see how great the shimmer effect is with the LED


Trust me, as long as you have good water movement on top, it's a terrific effect. Changes the whole feel of the tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice! thats incredibly simple! thanks for sharing


----------



## Centurion (Jun 5, 2011)

Love the tanks. I really like Archaea fixtures, but they're a bit expensive for my taste, let alone adding an led retrofit. Even though that's exactly the light I want over my 20H.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Centurion said:


> Love the tanks. I really like Archaea fixtures, but they're a bit expensive for my taste, let alone adding an led retrofit. Even though that's exactly the light I want over my 20H.


I actually picked up the entire retrofit for 60 shipped from someone. Lots of bargains out there I think.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

youjettisonme said:


> Thanks guys! I wish I had something besides my phone to take pictures with because they look a lot better in person I think. On my list. Here is an update. All my CRS/CBS/hybrids are back in the tank, algae gone, high light situation fixed, dwarf hairgrass added for accent.
> 
> If anyone is curious how to go about separating soil/sand, then hit me up. I've got it down now.


pm'ing about separating soil/sand


----------



## 1071 (Sep 16, 2010)

The size different and the first time ı saw it.
But it's look like.


----------



## s thomas (May 16, 2012)

Id love to know how you're separating soil and sand. Let us know!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

s thomas said:


> Id love to know how you're separating soil and sand. Let us know!


I'm just bending wire mesh, folding it in half. It's the same stuff you use to for moss squares.


----------



## s thomas (May 16, 2012)

youjettisonme said:


> I'm just bending wire mesh, folding it in half. It's the same stuff you use to for moss squares.


Interesting... Thanks for sharing your technique. Would you have different colored sand mix with each other through the mesh or does it keep things separated pretty well?


----------



## magnum (Jun 23, 2011)

60F's are my personal favorite tanks! I really like your tanks they are very nice plus the mirror in the first tank is pretty cool.


----------



## cruzersoul (Sep 18, 2011)

*Stone*

Where did you get the stone you used in your first tank?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

cruzersoul said:


> Where did you get the stone you used in your first tank?


I collected in from a stream near Geyersville, CA.


----------

